# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در ثبت نام کنکور : شماره نامه انصراف

## sciglio

*
سلام 
من دانشجوی انصرافی 95 دوره روزانه هستم 
الان تاریخ انصراف رو وارد کردم 
ولی موقع وارد کردن شماره نامه انصراف خطا میده و میگه درست وارد نکردید 
شماره نامه انصراف عدد و خط تیره و حروف فارسی هستش 
کسی از دوستان میدونه چجوری این مشکل رو حل کنم ؟ 
حتما باید این شماره وارد بشه ؟ چون تا الان ک وارد نکردم خطایی برای ثبت نام نمیده*

----------


## reza fff

سلام..منم انصراف دادم امسال ولی اون دوتارو نزدم..اخه ستاره اجبار نداشتن..حالا بقیم بیان نظر بدن ببینیم قضیش چیه

----------


## sciglio

> سلام..منم انصراف دادم امسال ولی اون دوتارو نزدم..اخه ستاره اجبار نداشتن..حالا بقیم بیان نظر بدن ببینیم قضیش چیه


*برا من تاریخ خطا میداد
زنگ زدم از دانشگاه هم تاریخ پرسیدم هم شماره نامه انصراف ، حالا تاریخ رو ویرایش زدم صحیح شد ولی شماره نامه انصراف کنارش خطا میاد و میگه صحیح وارد کنید *

----------


## Adamkhob

> *برا من تاریخ خطا میداد
> زنگ زدم از دانشگاه هم تاریخ پرسیدم هم شماره نامه انصراف ، حالا تاریخ رو ویرایش زدم صحیح شد ولی شماره نامه انصراف کنارش خطا میاد و میگه صحیح وارد کنید *


شماره نامه شما هم از عدد و  خط تیره و  حروف فارسی هست؟

----------


## sciglio

> شماره نامه شما هم از عدد و  خط تیره و  حروف فارسی هست؟


*​بله اعداد حروف فارسی و خط تیره هم داره*

----------


## reza fff

داداش متوجه شدی باید بزنیم تاریخ انصراف و شماره نامشو؟من نزدم

----------


## reza fff

> *برا من تاریخ خطا میداد
> زنگ زدم از دانشگاه هم تاریخ پرسیدم هم شماره نامه انصراف ، حالا تاریخ رو ویرایش زدم صحیح شد ولی شماره نامه انصراف کنارش خطا میاد و میگه صحیح وارد کنید *


کافی نتی ب من گفت مهم نیست..منم الان شک دارم ویرایش بدم یا نه

----------


## Adamkhob

> *​بله اعداد حروف فارسی و خط تیره هم داره*


خب الان ثبت کردید تاریخ انصراف وارد کردید ولی  شماره نامه وارد نکردید چون می گه اشتباهه من این طوری متوجه شدم

----------


## sciglio

> داداش متوجه شدی باید بزنیم تاریخ انصراف و شماره نامشو؟من نزدم


*یکی از دوستان از سنجش پرسیده بود گفتن تاریخ انصراف مهمه
منم شماره نامه رو خالی گذاشتم چون هر جور میزدم خطا میداد گمونم مشکل از سایت خود سنجش باشه
من خودم هم درخواست دادم به سنجش جواب دادن باز بهتون اطلاع میدم
مهم اینه انصراف داده باشی توی اون تاریخ 
*

----------


## sciglio

> خب الان ثبت کردید تاریخ انصراف وارد کردید ولی  شماره نامه وارد نکردید چون می گه اشتباهه من این طوری متوجه شدم


*​آره من فقط تاریخ انصراف رو زدم شماره نامه رو خالی گذاشتم*

----------


## reza fff

> *یکی از دوستان از سنجش پرسیده بود گفتن تاریخ انصراف مهمه
> منم شماره نامه رو خالی گذاشتم چون هر جور میزدم خطا میداد گمونم مشکل از سایت خود سنجش باشه
> من خودم هم درخواست دادم به سنجش جواب دادن باز بهتون اطلاع میدم
> مهم اینه انصراف داده باشی توی اون تاریخ 
> *


مرسی..حتما بگو

----------


## sciglio

> مرسی..حتما بگو


*
سلام 

امروز جواب منو سنجش داد و گفتن نیازی به ثبت شماره نامه انصراف نیست
*

----------

